# Making my own Rhinestone Transfers!



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello I want to learn how to make my own rhinestone transfers. I cant afford to buy an expensive machine at this time, but will be using a iron and will also be looking into a heat press later once I get started.

So can someone guide me, show me, give me ideas or direct me into the right directions of making my own.

I have a idea, but I am not sure if I am correct.

I look forward to hearing your responses.

Thanks!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi 

There is alot of information here on making rhinestone transfers, Sandy jo has done 3 different lessons on how to make them by hand.

Here are the links for those lessons, they should help you get started 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t58532.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t61453.html



http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t64552.html


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for the links!



sunnydayz said:


> Hi
> 
> There is alot of information here on making rhinestone transfers, Sandy jo has done 3 different lessons on how to make them by hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgeman (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm looking for someone who can supply custom rhinestone names in script writing, anyone advise?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would go make a post in the referrals section, stating exactly what you are looking for. There are some members here who make them, but they can only answer in the referrals section for requests. Here is a link to the referrals section http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok Thanks!



sunnydayz said:


> I would go make a post in the referrals section, stating exactly what you are looking for. There are some members here who make them, but they can only answer in the referrals section for requests. Here is a link to the referrals section http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## Badgeman (Feb 17, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> I would go make a post in the referrals section, stating exactly what you are looking for. There are some members here who make them, but they can only answer in the referrals section for requests. Here is a link to the referrals section http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


Thank you, still new to this


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have found these great visuals on youtube showing how to make them also.

1. YouTube - How to Make Iron-On T Shirt Designs : How to Make a Rhinestone Iron-On T Shirt Transfer

2. YouTube - How to Make Iron-On T Shirt Designs : How to Apply a Rhinestone Iron-On T Shirt Transfer

3. YouTube - How to Make Iron-On T Shirt Designs : How to Remove the Rhinestone Iron-On Backing


----------

